# Bizzare forms of Limnophila aromatica ?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have 2 types of aromatica in my tank. These pics are of a recent "strain" that I picked up a couple months ago. 
These are supposedly an OA varient of the plant.

here is the strangness of it all


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That's not Ammania gracilis. That is Limnophila aromatica, the variety sold by Oriental Aquariums in Singapore. A local Chicagoan here grows it alongside his Limnophila aromaticoides/old Gratiola.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

oops...you beat me before I could change the name *L*

just posting the variations I'm getting out of the same plant :-D


----------



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

hmmm, I've bought a Limophila *aromaticoides* from Tropica.
Does anybody know the difference between aromatica and aromaticoides?

Fabio


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Pantanal,

Limnophila aromaticoides flowers are white; Limnophila aromatica flowers are purple.

I know Jim has gotten the "old Gratiola" to flower, and the flowers are white. Another person flowered what I assume is the same plants and got light purple flowers.

Anyways, the Limnophila aromatica offered by Oriental Aquariums is a beauty. The colors remain deep purple and the leaf span is smaller than in Limnophila aromaticoides/old Gratiola. Also, L. aromatica tends to be more sensitive and less robust.

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to bring this back up, but don't you notice the plant doesn't grow straight up...it always seems to curve from the bottom? :?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Aromaticoides grows at a slight angle in my tank.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*L. Aromatica*

Hey Gomer,

What type of bulbs are you using to get that color? :lol: Anyone have a good contact that buys plants from Oriental? The guy I know charges crazy prices!!


----------



## toshi (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Gomer, 

I received a plant that looks very similar (albeit darker) to your AG3.jpg during a plant gathering last Sunday. Guy Oei, owner of Albany Aquarium here in NorCal, saw the plant and identified it as L hippuroides. He imports from OA and the plant is of course, in their catalog. It was acknowledged that it's challenging to simply look at these Limnos' submersed growth and make a definitive judgement on species. I'll grow it out and see what happens. It is quite large and exhibits extremely purplish/nearly blackish coloration. :shock:


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*L. Aromatica*

Hey guys,

If possible could you start posting pics of the types of L Aromatica/ hipporoides that you have. Would love top see the different strains available. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Erik,

in your tank this plant is going to turn green like everything else )

I have the L. Hippuroides from albany also, it is stuggling emersed right now, but hopefully I will get it to flower.

As Carlos mentioned I have gotten the orginial 'Gratiola' to flower, and I matched it to this picture, and stuck with the name Gratiola.

http://gbni.glasshouse.nl/prg/gbni?...M=%25&PREVIEW=on&sql1_startrow=1&ZOEKARG=7590

However consensus seems to be these are closely related forms of Limnophila.

Jim.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*L. Aromatica*

Don't forget people that this is a great herb and spice for cooking!!!!!! there are several different varieties of this plant that is used in Vietnamese and Thai cooking. Who knows how many forms there are. Doing the search on the net, I have found at least 7 so far!! :shock:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

No, it doesn't grow perfectly straight up, but then again, I have reasonable current in the tank.

I am growing this plant under 9325 and 6700K bulbs. As for them turning green...nope. I still get much redder coloring than the "common" variety. Sure I can't maintain the super purple color long, but even when it isn't, it is much redder than the normal.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*L. Aromatica*

The plant is beautiful no doubt. I would feel safe to say that the intese purple is helped by the 9325s. I added those bulbs to my tank yesterday and WOWWOWWOW!!!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE. My R. Macranda is now actually red and not brown!! The green plants even look more green!!!! My E. Stellata is now purple. I just hope the plants keep growing the same way as before, fast and strong!!

GREAT PICS by the way. Everyone, lets see what YOU got. Start posting those pics.


----------



## toshi (Jan 29, 2004)

We shall see Jim! I did a near-complete teardown of that setup on Wednesday and will be running it quite a bit leaner than previous. I'll keep you posted... let us know what your hippuroides does. 



Jim Lockhart said:


> Erik,
> 
> in your tank this plant is going to turn green like everything else )
> 
> ...


----------

